# Augusta GA CBS WRDW-12 Nov 12 2017



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm in Aiken, SC, part of the Augusta GA DMA.

Getting lots of pixellation on channel 12 via Directv today. Not totally unwatchable but irritating. [Added later -- other locals okay.]

Set in guest room connected only by off-air antenna normally receives all 3 WRDW 12-x stations but can't pull in any of them.

I suspect WRDW is having transmission problems today. Can anybody else in Augusta area confirm?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

My brother, across town, says he's getting the same thing on cable.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmm.. talking to myself here.

Feed went blank for 1/2 second or less several times. No pixellization on DTV since. 

Off-air now at least coming in, but with severe pixellization on main channel and both subs.

So looks like station got something fixed, but not back to normal 100%.


----------

